# new tent/ help



## Reb (May 22, 2008)

Using a cannon eos digital with a 18-55 mm lens.

tent only has 2 lights-didn't appear to shine thur. Put lites inside.  Open for suggestions.
Thanks
Randy


----------



## PaulDoug (May 22, 2008)

I shouldn't respond because I'm certainly no expert.  But, I take it to a photo editer on the computer, like Picnik (piknik.com) and turn down the brightness just a hair.  Very nice pen, but the way.


----------



## Reb (May 22, 2008)

brightness toned down a little


----------



## PaulDoug (May 22, 2008)

That looks better to me, but wait for more experienced advice to help.  I just received a light tent in the mail yesterday.  Was going to try it today but my wife is leaving for a week and taking my camera!  I'm afraid a person can get just as hooked on the photo stuff as the pen making.  I just can't afford both, can't really afford either


----------



## Reb (May 22, 2008)




----------



## gerryr (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reb_
> 
> Using a cannon eos digital with a 18-55 mm lens.
> 
> ...



The photo is over-exposed by at least one stop, so turning down the brightness in a photo editor is a wasted effort because you've lost detail in the highlight areas.  Read the article I wrote on phtographing pens, the link is on the IAP homepage.  I think it will help.


----------



## Marc Phillips (May 24, 2008)

Here's the link to Gerry's article... I found it really helpful

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/pen_photography.pdf


----------

